# free quality recording program?



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

IS there one out there I can get?


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

The easiest for me is Audacity.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Audacity, or Krystal.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah now im lookin into buying a multitrack recorder


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a question... any out there that are Mac compatible. Don't say Audacity because I already have it and I'm bored of it and I just don't like it. The effects are cool but I just wanna try something new. Help!


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

my band and I we use a program called Audacity heres the link to download it http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

Sparks said:


> I have a question... any out there that are Mac compatible. Don't say Audacity because I already have it and I'm bored of it and I just don't like it. The effects are cool but I just wanna try something new. Help!


perhaps there's a garage band demo, assuming it's not already on your mac?


----------

